# XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star! *update2* *high res pics*



## The_bad_Frag (Dec 9, 2011)

I was just surfing my favourite led shop when I found this. http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...U2-auf-Kupferkernplatine-LT-1790_120_170.html

Its a Cree XM-L U2 on a full copper 16mm round star which has a gold-plated back. This looks nice! :naughty:

:twothumbs3 ordered.:twothumbs

*edit:* English link - http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...EE-XM-L-U2-on-Copper-PCB-LT-1790_120_170.html :wave:



**UPDATE**
I just saw that they now have the XM-L T5 also available on the copper pcb! :wave:


Ger: http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...T5-auf-Kupferkernplatine-LT-1810_120_170.html

Eng: http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-LEDs-Cree/CREE-XM-Serie/CREE-XM-L-T5-on-Copper-PCB-LT-1810_120_170.html



**UPDATE 2**

Now some nice high res pics(click on the pics to see high res). This is a T5 neutral white.


----------



## Epsilon (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Was looking at Led-tech.de this week and hadn't seen it. Newly released I see .

I was looking for the U2 XM-L, because they were available in the 3x XM-L on 1 PCB version.

Nice find!


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Wow, that's pretty! Need a clear flashlight to show it off in.


----------



## moderator007 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

That's sexy looking. Now thats the way to build a pcb for a led.


----------



## las3r (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

only if i could read what the page says  i would also order some


----------



## Disintergrator66 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



las3r said:


> only if i could read what the page says  i would also order some



click on the union jack my friend.


----------



## MikeAusC (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Hopefully the bottom face has been lapped to be a lot smoother than photo No.3 - otherwise you'll get a big reduction in temperature-drop by getting rid of the gold and lapping to a smooth finish for maximum metal-to-metal contact with the heatsink.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I can take a photo of the bottom when they arrive.


...also added the link in english in the first post.


----------



## Epsilon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



The_bad_Frag said:


> I can take a photo of the bottom when they arrive.
> 
> 
> ...also added the link in english in the first post.



I think I cannot resist to order some of these babies :x. 

And I have such a load of unused leds still lieing around :x (about 12 XM-L/ few SST90, even a CSM-360)


----------



## las3r (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

if any 1 from the united states places a order let me no ill split the shipping cost  For 2 leds shipped it will be 
[h=3]*40.6306 US dollars*[/h]


----------



## Epsilon (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



las3r said:


> if any 1 from the united states places a order let me no ill split the shipping cost  For 2 leds shipped it will be
> *40.6306 US dollars*


Thats rediculous indeed :x


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Thats german shipping costs. -.- Even inside germany some normal shipping for a small package is about 7 dollars. Yesterday a friend send a package from germany to the netherlands and payed 23 dollars.


----------



## Al Combs (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Nice find!


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I just bought 2. Shipping to UK was only 9 euros.

I'm going to see if it can handle being overdriven to 4A. I guess this has a better chance than a regular PCB mounted XM-L.


----------



## andi15 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Hi,

look here:

There are mesurements at 1, 2, 3, 4 A and 5 A.

http://www.messerforum.net/showpost.php?p=808859&postcount=56

And it looks like they can handle 5 A very well 
The first one ist the standard kd or dx XM-L the second one is the old led tech board and the last one was a test sample of the nex copper boards.

Also in the same thread the layout of the copper boards was designed 

Greetings from Germany


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Who thats some serious overclocking results!  What about 6A, 7A and 8A? Maybe the new copper board can handle it!


----------



## yazovyet (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

google translate did a pretty good job of telling me what they were measuring. apperently it is lumens detected (higher is better) in an arbitray (but constant) test set up right when they turn it on and then 20 seconds later after it stabalizes. 

it would be nice to know what voltages they were getting with those currents. i suppose maybe i could look around for that type of thing on other pages

edit:
does anyone sell just the PCBs? i'm interested but would rather have a different XM-L on it, maybe a T5 for the nicer tint


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



sunny_nites said:


> Wow, that's pretty! Need a clear flashlight to show it off in.



Well, it turns out that sapphire and diamond are pretty good thermal conductors...


----------



## Al Combs (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



monkeyboy said:


> I just bought 2. Shipping to UK was only 9 euros.
> 
> I'm going to see if it can handle being overdriven to 4A. I guess this has a better chance than a regular PCB mounted XM-L.


I was thinking of that too. Soldered directly to copper should easily reach 4 amps. Depending of course on the thermal path in the rest of the light. Look at the 9th pic in the first post of this thread. There was an ≈20% boost in going from 3 to 4 amps, if you have the right kind of thermal path. The standard pre-preg used in the average star is more of a thermal bottleneck than people realize.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I've just completed my build with this LED.

The LED is mounted directly to an H22A heatsink using arctic silver epoxy. The driver is a H6CC from taskled mounted to the same heatsink and driving the LED at ~4A. The host is a cut down maglite D, tribored for 3 x 17670 from britelumens. I'm using the FM 2.5" throwmaster (bored out opening) for big throw. 

So far I've run it for 20mins continuously and no angry blue tint. The output is noticeably brighter (with the ceiling bounce test) than my other XM-L U2 build at 2.8A.


----------



## Epsilon (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

Got 5 in today (couldn't help myself :x)

Wil build something with it in the next two weeks (hopefully at 4A) to compare it with a T6


----------



## Al Combs (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*



monkeyboy said:


> I've just completed my build with this LED.
> 
> The LED is mounted directly to an H22A heatsink using arctic silver epoxy. The driver is a H6CC from taskled mounted to the same heatsink and driving the LED at ~4A. The host is a cut down maglite D, tribored for 3 x 17670 from britelumens. I'm using the FM 2.5" throwmaster (bored out opening) for big throw.
> 
> So far I've run it for 20mins continuously and no angry blue tint. The output is noticeably brighter (with the ceiling bounce test) than my other XM-L U2 build at 2.8A.


Between the extra power and the fivemega reflector, that sounds like a winning combination. So how tight does the XM-L beam look with a Throw Master? Beamshots, please.:naughty:


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I got the idea to use the FM throwmaster from another thread here on CPF. Can't find it but it's there somewhere. The throw is quite impressive, it easily out throws my TK41. In fact it looks pretty close to my TK70, although the TK70 has a bigger hotspot and puts out much more light overall. The actual intensity of the hotspot at distance is similar.


----------



## Al Combs (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

The same throw as a TK70 even considering the smaller spot sounds great. A 1.5-D is a lot smaller than a TK70. In fact it sounds like something I might like to try.:naughty:

I saw a TK70 in the TV show 'Unforgettable' over here in the States. It was being held by a petite woman. I've only seen pictures of the TK70, so I was surprised at how big it looked in someones hand. Wow.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

After frying my xmL without a good heatsink I have gone and purchased the single XML and the three XML board that are mounted on a good board that conducts heat away.Hopefully I will be able to experiment without the magic smoke or that heart sinking change in colour before the LED goes poof..


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I just saw that they now have the XM-L T5 also available on the copper pcb! :wave:


Ger: http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...T5-auf-Kupferkernplatine-LT-1810_120_170.html

Eng: http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Powe...EE-XM-L-T5-on-Copper-PCB-LT-1810_120_170.html


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

T5 is a lower flux bin. The neutral white tint is the selling point.


----------



## jezdec (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I have already use two of them and they are quite effective. I`m driving them with H6CC at 4amps, and so far
no problems.:devil:

But be careful when installing them, since they have very sensitive solder pads. You just look at it in the wrog way and it is wrenched....:shakehead


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XM-L on 16mm gold-plated copper star!*

I updated the first post with some pics! :wave:


----------



## Hoop (Feb 26, 2012)

What are the tints looking like on these? In either flavor. Any idea of the chromacity bins?


----------



## lightnin'hopkins (Mar 5, 2012)

Just for fun, I stuffed one of these, T5 neutral on copper pcb into my Fenix PD20.
The pcb & emitter are huge compared to the original one.
Had to cut off one corner of the pcb & drill new holes for wires.
And the emitter dome just barely fits in the reflector. 
But it worked! 
Makes for a very floody edc-light, but with poor throw of course.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 25, 2012)

a cheaper place to get them intl-outdoor http://www.intl-outdoor.com/cree-xml-u2-1a-16mm-copper-mcpcb-with-brass-cap-p-403.html


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 25, 2012)

I've noticed that if the original LED reflector was for an XR, you may need to back the LED out a bit for XM


----------



## Walterk (Jun 25, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> a cheaper place to get them intl-outdoor http://www.intl-outdoor.com/cree-xml-u2-1a-16mm-copper-mcpcb-with-brass-cap-p-403.html



I am sorry but from a distance I can tell you the intl-outdoor is similar as the DX copper star; flimsy pcb and thin copper. 
Thickness counts for two reasons:
- thickness helps widening the footprint and thus better contact / lower resistance to heatsink 
- its easier to apply force to the TIM so minimal glue or paste is inbetween (the DX would just bent over the glue) 

I have both the led-tech and the DX, and if you shipping is not the bottleneck please choose the led-tech.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 25, 2012)

ic,thanks for the tip.


----------

